# Show grooming.



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Hello,

I've been reading up on products ideal for my Maine Coon. Many of them say Woolite needs to be added to water. Is this normal or necessary? Is it that particular brand (as I cannot find it in my local stores)?

Just seems odd to me.


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm afraid I don't know but am interested in the answer too as I am getting a semi-long haired cat.

Where are you gonna be showing out of interest?


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

The Manchester District Club.


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

The woolite is supposed to help penetrate the coats waterproof barrier, however i've never needed to use it on any of mine to get them sparkly x

i think it's added to water and poured over as far as i remember x


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

messyhearts said:


> Hello,
> 
> I've been reading up on products ideal for my Maine Coon. Many of them say Woolite needs to be added to water. Is this normal or necessary? Is it that particular brand (as I cannot find it in my local stores)?
> 
> Just seems odd to me.


Hi,

I have pm'd you regarding this subject.

Izzie


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

I think I have a good idea about the bath. I think. Going to try it at the weekend. Just the Woolite thing. Does it have to be Woolite specifically?


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

No you don't just use woolite, you need a good shampoo also and depending on your cats coat a detangler/conditioner spray or conditioner after shampoo x


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

I bought a Vitacoat shampoo & separate Vitacoat conditioner plus a big tub of Groomer Gloop too. 

Oh yeah. With the clipping of nails. I know they are meant to be done for the show. Do people do them a certain amount of days before & let the cat wear them down? I'm thinking about doing it this week but it's just under four weeks until the show anyway.

Any tips on tying the tallies? I bought one so she could get used to if needs be but I don't know how they are tied.


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

messyhearts said:


> I bought a Vitacoat shampoo & separate Vitacoat conditioner plus a big tub of Groomer Gloop too.
> 
> Oh yeah. With the clipping of nails. I know they are meant to be done for the show. Do people do them a certain amount of days before & let the cat wear them down? I'm thinking about doing it this week but it's just under four weeks until the show anyway.
> 
> Any tips on tying the tallies? I bought one so she could get used to if needs be but I don't know how they are tied.


Just make sure you rinse fully and keep on rinsing - if you don't the coat will be sticky and flat when dry so keep at it for a good few minutes hun x

do nails that week otherwise they'll grow back before the show x

No idea on the tallies sorry x


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

If you are talking about getting the white ribbon for a little tag to go on then you won't need it. Generally most cat shows don't use them nowadays - you only need these at The Supreme.


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi Messyheart,

I think you always find your own way of doing your show baths. I always use Woolite, I went to a show grooming demo of Laura Cunningham,one of the top Coonie breeders in the US and a reputable Tica judge. She listed Woolite and goop to be show bath essentials. I have done baths without using them and have to be honest,the result was less pleasing and I ended up doing it again lol. Each to their own though,I have three Maine coons and they all have very different coats.

Nails I always do just before the bath, and I do the show bath two days before the show.

Hope the Manchester and District show goes well for you.

Izzie


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Thanks guys. Will have to find somewhere that stocks it, then.


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Is there a trick to drying a cat??? Washed the cat fine (much to my surprise) - even if she did soak the bathroom. But drying, she hated that way more.


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

with my (admitadly short hair) boys I give them a towel dry and then brush, pop into their dog crate near a radiator and let them dry themselves...

I assume this will also work with a Coonie, just brush every 15-20 mins to draw water to the surface


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

messyhearts said:


> Is there a trick to drying a cat??? Washed the cat fine (much to my surprise) - even if she did soak the bathroom. But drying, she hated that way more.


Hi,

Get a wire carrier, one with wide holes for air ventilation and pop her in that, dry her with a dryer but every ten mins take her out and comb her through.

Good luck

Izzie


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Izzie999 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Get a wire carrier, one with wide holes for air ventilation and pop her in that, dry her with a dryer but every ten mins take her out and comb her through.
> 
> ...


That's what I was doing but she just went ballistic & I couldn't carry on with it.


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Bless her, In that case just towel dry her as best as possible and keep her in a nice warm room,just as long as you comb her through she shouldn't end up frizzy!

Izzie


----------



## allison6564 (Aug 20, 2009)

Hi have the same problem with my MC Ollie, fine in the bath (well doesn't actually like it but never scratches etc) but NO WAY can I get a dryer near to him. I just keep popping towels in my dryer and using them warm. I find this drys him faster and he normally sits in front of the radiator himself anyway to dry off. I just keep brushing him and he hasn't gone frizzy.

I also use Groomers Gloop, then a brightening shampoo as he is a silver tabby and then finish with Jerob Texturrising and he comes out gorgous!:001_tt1:


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

I've found since creating this thread that a small electric fan from Argos for £15 works just as well as a dryer but MUCH quieter.


----------

